# Vorankündigung 2.Hassbergritt 9.Mai 2009



## Speedbone (5. August 2008)

Gemeinde


nachdem der 1.Hassbergritt rund um die Schwedenschanze ein Erfolg war und wir brutal viel positives feedback bekommen haben. Geht es jetzt an die Planung des 2. Hassberrittes am Samstag 9.Mai 2009 (schon mal ganz dick im Kalender unterstreichen).
Natürlich wollen wir noch eins drauf setzten > Streckenlänge,technische Reize, Wetter ,Party.
Also falls Ihr ein paar Ideen , Anregungen, Streckenteilstücke.....habt der Ring ist eröffnet.
Wir sind bereits unterwegs und suchen ein paar anspruchsvolle und reizvolle Trails Rund um die Schwedenschanze (haben diese auch zum Teil schon gefunden) Also vielleicht sieht man sich in den Hassbergen.

Grüße und happy trails


----------



## The_Ralle (5. August 2008)

Hi Speedbone - mir fallen grad spontan nur 2 Vorschläge ein:

1. Einen Pfad (Trail würde ich es nicht ganz nennen)  der recht okay ist befindet sich: Rennweg Richtung Birnfeld - an den Funktürmen vorbei - über die Wegekreuzung drüber und dann zweigt mal linksseitig ein Pfad Richtung Nassach ab - der ist ganz in Ordnung.

2. Falls ihr irgendwie die Sache Richtung Goßmannsdorf ausweiten wollt: vom Aussichtsturm den Jägerpfad runter - übern Schotterweg drüber - aber danach NICHT RECHTS weiter sondern immer geradeaus. Dann überquert man oben an der E-dorfer Steech die Hauptstrasse - weiter auf dem Kelten Erlebnisweg Richtung Manau und dann überhalb Goßmannsdorf
im Wald rechts runter (ca. 200 m nach der Einfahrt zur Freeride-Strecke).
Dann kommt man unten Nähe Lama-Farm wieder raus - dann am See vorbei wieder hoch durch den Wald auf den Rennweg - des is n richtig schöner Uphill (das letzte Drittel auf alle Fälle) 

So long - falls mir noch n bißchen was einfällt meld ich mich 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbone (5. August 2008)

Besten Dank für die Tips werden wir uns mal anschauen. 
Ein problem ist die Querung der Staatsstraße Eichelsdorf-Stöckach. Hierfür brauchen wir eine Genehmigung, Teilsperrung und Streckenposten = Zusätzlich Kosten da man hierfür als Veranstalter bezahlen muß. Darum möchten wir in den Bereich zwischen Staatsstraße Eichelsdorf-Stöckach und Brinfeld Aub bleiben. Hier brauchen wir lediglich eine Teilsperrung Hofheim-Reckertshausen und Rottenstein-Eichelsdorf.
Aber nur zu mit den Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschlägen > sind für alles zu haben


----------



## skateson (6. August 2008)

Hallo 

Finde ich gut das es wieder einen Hassbergritt geben wird.

Wie lang wollt ihr die Strecke 2009 machen?


Ich habe nur eine bitte, benutzt für den Hassbergritt nicht den Jägerpfad ( unteres Stück).

Denn das ist der beste Trail denn es bei uns gibt zum fahren und wenn da 200mtb`ler runter oder rauf fahren ist der Weg im Arsch und im Sommer nicht mehr fahrbar.
Wenn das Wetter so ist wie dieses Jahr.

Ich bin eh der Meinung, das die meisten dann den Jägerpfad hochsieben und wenn da auf dem schmalen weg einer anfäng schieben alle so wie dieses Jahr beim Uphill zu Schanze.


Anregungen die ich kenne hat der Ralle schon gesagt.

Welche Trails habt ihr denn so gefunden , gibt es da schon was zu berichten!?

Gruß Skateson


----------



## The_Ralle (6. August 2008)

Hallöle 

Mir ist nochwas eingefallen:
es gibt noch ne schöne Abfahrt; und zwar wie folgt zu finden:
vom Schwedenschanzenparkplatz den Schotterweg Richtung Rottenstein vorbei an der Einfahrt des diesjährigen "Downhills" - ca. noch 300 Meter weiter. Da steigt der Weg wieder n bißchen an und macht dann gleich ne Rechtkurve. Ca. 20m vor der Kurve gehts links rein. Schöne Abfahrt. Die letzen paar Meter dann allerdings ziehmlich furchig vom trockenen Dreck, bzw. Schlammbad - je nach Witterung 
Dann steht man wieder direkt auf der Strasse E-dorf - Rottenstein...

Allgemein:
ich teile die Meinung von Skateson. Wenn wir hier nach unserer Meinung und Anregung gefragt werden. - - Also der untere Teil des Jägerpfades sollte bei schlechter Witterung auf alle Fälle weggelassen werden. Wär echt schade drum, wenn das Teil umgeackert wird, gelle!!


Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Speedbone (7. August 2008)

Besten Dank für das Feedback!

Grundsätzlich wird die Strecke etwas länger (gesamt ca.40km) und technisch anspruchsvoller. Gerade im Mittelteil möchten wir noch ein paar Trails einbauen, damit es nicht zu den langen Schotterautobahnen kommt. 
Falls ihr nach dem Hassbergritt auf den genutzten Trails unterwegs wart, ist euch sicher aufgefallen das die Teilstücke Hütte Schwedenschanze > Jägerpfad bis zur Querstrasse und die Abfahrt Oberer Parkplatz Schwedenschanze > Staatsstraße Rottenstein.Eichelsdorf von uns mit einen Bagger instand gestzt wurde. Dies war eine Auflage des Forstamtes, falls die Wege durch die Biker zerfurcht werden.
Den unteren Teil des Jägerpfades sehen wir ähnlich kritisch an. Ist aber noch nicht ganz aus den Überlegungen heraus genommen.
Falls einer von Euch GPS daten von den genannten Trails hat bitte hier in Forum stellen.


----------



## skateson (7. August 2008)

Hallo Speedbone

Hier sind in Anhang alle Trials die wir an der Schanze kennen.

Wobei der Weg an der Ruine bei Rottenstein bestimmt bekannt ist.

Welche Trails habt ihr gefunden?

Gibt es da auch Gps-Daten für mich ,denn ich bin auch immer auf der suche nach neuen Trails.

Und die findet man nicht so leicht.

Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (7. August 2008)

Jep passt - bei den GPS Datein vom Skateson sind auch genau die beiden Abschnitte dabei, die ich gemeint habe.
Ist nämlich gar net so schlecht - der Abzweig nach den Funktürmen Richtung Nassach (wie oben von mir bereits beschrieben) komplett über die Schotterstrasse weiter runter und direkt am Waldrand traillastig wieder bergauf. Allerdings sollte dann bitte der Baum, der dann mitten im Weg liegt und das ganze Geäste weggeräumt werden, sofern das noch nicht gemacht wurde 
Das in Kombination wäre nämlich auch ein schöner Streckenabschnitt 

MittagspausenGruß
Ralle


----------



## The_Ralle (30. September 2008)

Hey Speedbone!

Was ist los? Momentan keine Neuigkeiten zu vermelden. Ganz ruhig hier...

Oder kämpft "ihr" noch um die Genehmigung für den nächsten Haßbergritt? Mir is auf der Hofheimer Kirchweih in der Richtung was zu Ohren gekommen 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## skateson (25. November 2008)

Hallo

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem 2.Hassbergritt aus.

Steht die Strecke schon?

Wo verläuft die Strecke?

Infos wären Super.


----------



## The_Ralle (26. November 2008)

Richtig! 

Was geht momentan - Sand im Getriebe? Woran hängts? 

wäre äussert bedauernswert, wenn die Veranstaltung nächstes Jahr nicht stattfinden würde - besonders weil das Debüt doch recht erfolgreich war 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbone (8. Dezember 2008)

Locker bleiben!

Das Genehmigungsverfahren ist eingeleitet > Termin steht fest 9.mai 14Uhr Start Marktplatz Hofheim!  2 Strecken (ca.25km und 50km)
An der Streck wird schon gebastelt sind zur Zeit jedes WE rund um der Schwedenschanze unterwegs um neue Trails zu finden/anzulegen. Es gibt schon ein paar geile Sachen die wir hier demnächst mal veröffentlichen , aber wahrscheinlich habt ihr die eh schon gefunden. Am Sonntag sind wir aufjedenfall auf Reifenprofile gestoßen die nicht von uns stammen...
Ich werde mal eine Karte der Teilstücke bearbeiten und hier reinsetellen!


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Dezember 2008)

Speedbone schrieb:


> Locker bleiben!
> 
> Das Genehmigungsverfahren ist eingeleitet > Termin steht fest 9.mai 14Uhr Start Marktplatz Hofheim!  2 Strecken (ca.25km und 50km)
> An der Streck wird schon gebastelt sind zur Zeit jedes WE rund um der Schwedenschanze unterwegs um neue Trails zu finden/anzulegen. Es gibt schon ein paar geile Sachen die wir hier demnächst mal veröffentlichen , aber wahrscheinlich habt ihr die eh schon gefunden. Am Sonntag sind wir aufjedenfall auf Reifenprofile gestoßen die nicht von uns stammen...
> Ich werde mal eine Karte der Teilstücke bearbeiten und hier reinsetellen!


Hi Speedbone

super Nachrichten.
Wahrscheinlich hast Du ein paar Spuren von uns gefunden, wir waren am Donnerstag dort unterwegs. 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Speedbone (8. Dezember 2008)

ein neues schmackerl wir der "alte renweg" richtung funkturm sein.
Dieser beginnt am Parkplatz 7 wege(schwedenschanze) genau zwischen rottensteinerweg und rennweg (geht es links steil bergauf in den wald) das ist der alte rennweg! den immer folgen > bis dieser nach ca.1km auf den neuen rennweg stößt kurz davor links bergab und gleich wieder rechts dann diesen weg bergab folgen immer bergabhalten nach ca.2km bergab kommt mann dann kurz vor der kreuzung hinter den rottensteiner friedhof heraus (Rottenstein/forstweg 7wege /forstweg 5wege) > das ganze ist eine schöen technische abfahrt (ob es ein uphill oder ein dowhill beim hassbergritt wird bleibt noch ein geheimnis...)  Diese sterecke werden wir am Sonntag früh so ca um 11uhr vom parkplatz(oberer) schwedenschanze nochmals in angriff nehmen und ein wenig freiräumen!


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Dezember 2008)

Hi speedbone,

leider ist für mich die Bike-Saison für dieses Jahr beendet, muß mich diese Woche einer kleinen OP unterziehen, ansonsten wäre ich am Sonntag möglicherweise an der Schwendenschanze etwas im Schnee gefahren, denn das hat am Donnerstag richtig Spaß gemacht .
Freue mich auf jeden Fall schon auf den 2. Haßbergritt, wird mein erster, falls es dieses Mal zeitlich geht.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Speedbone (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen 
am  Sonntag waren wir auf neuen Trails des Hassbergrittes unterwegs!!
Hier mal ein paar Bilder! Rortsetzung folgt....


----------



## skateson (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Speedbone

Die Bilder sehen ja alle gut aus.

Kannst du uns mehr sagen,wo die Trails liegen?

Gps-Daten wären cool, würde gerne neue Trails an der Schwedenschanze kennenlernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbone (18. Dezember 2008)

Die ersten drei > alter Rennweg am oberen Parkplatz Schwedenschanze!

Der Rest Trail der parallel zum "Jägerpfad" verläuft.

Mehr Fotos und Infos ab Weihnachten unter www.tria-Hofheim.de


----------



## The_Ralle (18. Dezember 2008)

Sehr gut - schön, dass was geht


----------



## Ben1000 (20. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich auch mal kurz meinen Senf dazugeben darf. Ich fand die erste Auffahrt dieses Jahr eher suboptimal. Viele Fahrer haben geschoben. Obwohl ich recht weit vorne war, war an Fahren nicht zu denken. Eine Sinnvolle Selektion der Fahrerstärken ist so nicht möglich. Ein breiterer Weg im ersten Anstieg wäre da denke ich besser. So kann man wenigstens überholen.


----------



## Speedbone (2. Januar 2009)

So Ihr Heldinnen und Helden der Hassberge!

Ab 15. Januar können sich alle wieder unter www.tria-hofheim.de  zu den 2. Hassbergritt anmelden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2 Strecken 

eine 28km Runde 
und 
 eine 44km Runde die es technisch in sich hat!!!!!

Beide Runden werden auf der Homepage veröffentlicht! 

Die Anregungen die bei uns eingegangen sind haben wir soweit es möglich ist umgesetzt!

zB. werden wir eine erste Selktion am einer Auffahrt einbauen die reit genug ist damit die stärkeren Fahrer nicht im Stau stecken bleiben!

Also schnell anmelden und ein gutes neues Jahr 2009!!

Demnächst könnten wir ein paar Helfer gebrauchen > wir möchten noch ein  paar schöne Singletrails freiräumen!
Datum/Uhrzeit/Ort folgt!


----------



## skateson (2. Januar 2009)

> Ab 15. Januar können sich alle wieder unter www.tria-hofheim.de zu den 2. Hassbergritt anmelden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Das hört sich doch gut an.



> Demnächst könnten wir ein paar Helfer gebrauchen > wir möchten noch ein paar schöne Singletrails freiräumen!
> Datum/Uhrzeit/Ort folgt!



Wenn ich Zeit habe bin ich gerne dabei, denn die Trails kann man ja auch noch nach dem Hassbergritt fahren!!!!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Januar 2009)

Hi Speedbone,

wenn ich Zeit habe bin ich mit dabei, sag einfach Bescheid.

Wie Sven schon geschreiben hat



> die Trails kann man ja auch noch nach dem Hassbergritt fahren!!!!!



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (5. Januar 2009)

Moin!

Jawoll - das sind wirklich mal gute Nachrichten 

Trails freiräumen - klaro immer  - einfach Bescheiheid geben - dann schau ich mal ob ich mich da anschließen kann (rein zeitlich gesehen)

So long - Ride on!

Heute wird mal ne Tiefschneerunde gedreht


----------



## The_Ralle (13. Januar 2009)

Kurze Anmerkung an diejenigen die sich für die Anmeldung via Internet zuständig fühlen  , bzw. die Jungs, die die Internetseite gestalten:

ich konnte auf der Anmeldeseite nirgends eine Auswahl finden, bezüglich der Streckenlänge (28km/44km) oder sollen das die Teilnehmer in das Feld unten bei "Anmerkungen" reinschreiben? 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## brndch (13. Januar 2009)

Unsere neue Webseite geht online, wir bitten um Verständnis, wenn noch nicht alle Bereiche ganz fertig sind....


----------



## The_Ralle (13. Januar 2009)

Das hab ich auch gelesen  - aber das is ja ein in sich abgeschlossener Bereich - es haben sich ja auch schon n paar Leutz angemeldet - ich mein ja nur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (14. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

für alle die kein Haßfurter Tagblatt haben, hier mal was neues vom Hasßbergritt 2009





>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

handelt es sich beim Hassbergritt um ein richtiges MTB Rennen oder ist eher eine Tour wo es keine Zeitnahme gibt ähnlich dem Kuppenritt.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. Januar 2009)

Hi Michi

hier handelt es sich um ein Rennen mit Zeitnahme!

Dieses Jahr wird es laut Veranstalter 2 Strecken (28 und 44km) geben.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ist das ganze auch für "Anfänger" geeignet?

Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (19. Januar 2009)

Für Anfänger geeignet? - - Auf jeden Fall!!
Fahr halt mal mit uns und wir checken mal ne Schwedenschanzentour aus. Aber um dir manche Sachen zu zeigen wärs vernünftiger noch n paar Wochen zu warten bis sich wieder n bißchen Trockenheit eingestellt hat


----------



## Michi83 (19. Januar 2009)

Alles klar, machmer so.
Die weiße Pracht taut ja auch schon wieder und jetzt wirds schön schlammig.

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. Januar 2009)

Speedbone schrieb:


> So Ihr Heldinnen und Helden der Hassberge!
> 
> Ab 15. Januar können sich alle wieder unter www.tria-hofheim.de  zu den 2. Hassbergritt anmelden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Hi Speedbone,

bevor ich mich für irgend ein Event anmelde, möchte ich doch schon gerne wissen was mich der Spaß kostet 

Hierüber konnte ich auf Eurer Seite keinerlei Angaben finden.
Bitte vervollständigt doch erst mal Eure Internetseite, auch was die Anmeldung für die beiden Streckenlängen angeht.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ist nicht böse gemeint 
Nur als kleiner Hinweis für alle anderen.


Beste Grüße
Zanderschnapper


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

es gibt neue Infos auf der Seite 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Die beiden geplanten Strecken werden gerade beim  zuständigen Forstamt vorgestellt und mitgeprüft.
Die genehmigten  Streckenführungen erscheinen anschließend.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Jetzt gibt es auch eine Auswahl zwischen dem Haßbergritt und dem Haßbergsprint 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Februar 2009)

@ Speedbone,

wie schaut's aus - gibt es schon Neuigkeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine Frage, wie läuft das so ab? Ist das wie ein kleiner Marathon oder was hat man zu erwarten? Sind bei der Kurzstrecke nur krasse Sprintr am Start?


----------



## The_Ralle (19. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich mich mit der Antwort mal vordrängeln darf:
(Gruß an Speedbone )

1. Diese (sehr gut organisierte) Veranstaltung geht dieses Jahr in die 2. Runde. Letztes Jahr waren knapp über 200 Teilnehmer am Start.

2. Was sind "krasse Sprinter"?! So die mächtigen Tiere sind da nicht am Start. Ambitionierte Fahrer findet man bei jedem Rennen - iss so.

3. Kleiner Marathon - naja - kommt drauf an was du sonst schon so mitgefahren bist... 
   Letztes Jahr bezog sich die Streckenführung viel auf Schotter- und Feldwege mit einigen Trails.
   Für dieses Jahr allerdings werden seitens des Veranstalters mehr Trails in der Streckenführung 
   angekündigt.

4. alles weitere ist auch auf der Homepage einzusehen: www.tria-hofheim.de


Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

heute war ein weiterer Artikel im Hassfurter-Tagblatt, den kann ich bei Gelegenheit hier noch hier einstellen. Allerdings waren da noch keine Aussagen zum Streckenverlauf drinnen.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

wie versprochen für alle die kein HT haben, hier der Artikel





>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (26. Februar 2009)

@speedbone
einwandfrei Strecken sind also genehmigt 
feine Sache.

Des mit der Strecken-Veröffentlichung im Netz usw... hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, da letztes Jahr doch einige Abschnitte vorab schon recht "verranzt" waren - okay gut - aber da hat ja auch das Dauer-Feucht-Wetter nen erheblichen Teil dazu beigetragen.

@all
sodala - nun denn - fleißig Teams bilden und anmelden


----------



## mistertom52070 (26. März 2009)

gibts denn irgendwo ein Streckenprofil der beiden Strecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (26. März 2009)

Die Streckenbeschreibung wird der Veranstalter ein paar Wochen vorher veröffentlichen. *Es kann höchstens sein, dass evtl. vorab noch ein Höhenrofil online gestellt wird?!?* 
Mal abwarten.

Letztes Jahr war der Streckenverlauf von Anfang an bekannt aber es war mit einem Nachteil verbunden: trotz Streckensperrung wegen "Dauer-feucht-Wetter" wurden einige Bereiche sehr stark durch trainigseifrige in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.
Dem soll dieses Jahr denke ich mal ein bißchen entgegengewirkt werden...

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Speedbone (16. April 2009)

So hallo 
nach viel Arbeit und Gesprächen mit allen möglichen Behörden , sind beide Strecken (hassbergsprint und Hassbergritt) jetzt fix. Hier erstmal beide Höhenprofile....GPS Daten werden in ca.einer Woche veröffentlicht(das ist der deal mit den Forstamt...) 
Wir haben dieses Jahr ein paar neue Stücke eingebaut , die wir je nach Wetterlage befahren oder umfahren , bis jetzt ist alles super trocken und prefekt befahrbar! Hardtail mit schnellen Reifen ist momentan die beste Wahl!
Die erste Duftnote wurde auch schon gesetzt : Hassbergsprint (28km) in 1:28H
Also viel Spaß mit den Höhenprofilen und meldet Euch alle schön an.
Nach den Rennen findet ein richtige Party mit Livemusik (SKY) auf den Marktplatz statt


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. April 2009)

Hi Speedbone,

super Besten Dank erstmal.

Wir fahren heute wieder mal an der Schwedenschanze, mal sehen ob wir ein paar Zeichen finden 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (16. April 2009)

Hallo,

sieht doch ganz ordentlich aus.
Erwin nimmst du teil am Hassbergeritt?

Frage, ist das ganze auch für "Einsteiger" fahrbar?

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. April 2009)

Hallo Michie,

ich weiß es noch nicht, ich entscheide mich kurzfristig. Wenn ich teilnehme fahre ich das ganze nicht als Rennen sondern mehr als lockere Fahrt


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (16. April 2009)

Für Einsteiger mehr als tauglich. Ich war letztes Jahr dabei.
Bin heuer allerdings verletzungsbedingt verhindert. 
Is vom technischen her relativ easy! 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Speedbone (16. April 2009)

Die Strecke ist an manchen Punkten markiert.....
Beide Strecken sind für Einsteiger tauglich wobei viele fiese Steigungen eingebaut sind...technisch sind ein paar schmakerl dabei - notfalls muß man schieben!

Wir sind heut nachmittag auch unterwegs um eine neue Auffahrt zur Schwedenschanze befahrbarer zu machen
richtig geil ist auch die Umfahrung des Feuchtbiotops zwischen Reckertshausen und Rottensteiner Straße (durften wir nicht mehr benutzten!
Neuer Weg ist jetzt der Wanderweg Hase -Reckertshausen am Wald Richtung Friesenhausen dann immer der Beschilderung HAse nach..


----------



## Michi83 (16. April 2009)

hallo,

na das klingt ja gut. Denk wenn alles klappt bin ich dabei.

Gruß


----------



## Speedbone (20. April 2009)

So hier für alle die darauf gewartet haben: GPS file des Hassberrittes!

Der Hassbergsprint wird bei der Kreuzung hinter Rottenstein , Richtung Rottenstein abgeleitet und trifft auf der Verbindungsstrasse Rottenstein/Eichelsdorf wieder auf die Abfahrt nach Hofheim und vereint sich wieder mit den Hassbergritt!
Viel Spass beim Nachfahren!


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. April 2009)

Hi Speedbone,

hast DU den Anhang vergessen ?? 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbone (20. April 2009)

hier mit anhang


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. April 2009)

Hi Speedbone,

schönen Strecke, einiges sind wir im Herbst bzw. Winter schon einmal gefahren 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (20. April 2009)

Hallo Erwin,

dann kannst ja mal Guide spielen.
Vielleicht fällt mir dann die Entscheidung leichter 

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. April 2009)

Hi Michie,

guiden müßte hier eher Sven oder Stefan; Ralle fällt ja aus, die Kollegen kennen sich etwas besser in der Gegend aus.
Ich hab den Track nur mal kurz mit denen vom Herbst und Winter verglichen und festgestellt das wir dort schon einiges abgefahren sind. 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Speedbone (20. April 2009)

So hier schon ein mal ein Paar Bilder von der Strecke


----------



## skateson (20. April 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Michie,
> 
> guiden müßte hier eher Sven oder Stefan; Ralle fällt ja aus, die Kollegen kennen sich etwas besser in der Gegend aus.
> Ich hab den Track nur mal kurz mit denen vom Herbst und Winter verglichen und festgestellt das wir dort schon einiges abgefahren sind.
> ...




Nächste Woche hätte ich Zeit.

Da muss ich nicht arbeiten.

Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (30. April 2009)

@Veranstalter

wie wäre es, wenn ihr langsam mal den Streckenverlauf auf eurer Homepage veröffentlicht? Das würde die Teilnehmeranzahl garantiert etwas erhöhen... 

Zur Zeit stehen in der Online-Meldeliste gerade mal gesamt 89 Leutz...



NurmalnebenbeierwähntGruß


----------



## Michi83 (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ist ja nun bald so weit.
Stellt sich die Frage:

Hardtail mit RacingRalph
oder
Fully mit Mountainking

Wie soll das Wetter werden?

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. Mai 2009)

Hi Michi,

ich fahre mit dem Hardtail, allerdings werde ich nicht so rasen wie die anderen da ich nur zum Spaß fahre 

Hat einer von euch eine Bestätigungsemail bekommen ??

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (4. Mai 2009)

Hardtail mit Nobby Nic


----------



## skateson (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo 


Mal was anderes.

Bin gestern Mittag den Jägerpfad und der Rennweg von Eichelsdorf nach Manau gefahren.

Also diese Aussage:Die beiden geplanten Strecken sind vom zuständigen Forstamt und der Naturschutzbehörde genehmigt worden. Die Streckenführungen dürfen aus Gründen des Naturschutzes jedoch erst kurz vor der Veranstaltung ins Netz gestellt werden.
kann ich nicht verstehen. Jägerpfad oberer Teil voll die Fahrspuren und teilweise jetzt 3 m breit wo er nur 1 m breit war.

Auf dem Rennweg gibt  es auch so ein Stück mit so 300m das so umgepflügt ist.

Vertehe solche aussagen von den Behörden nicht wenn ich das dann sehe.


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

für alle die kein Haßfurter Tagblat haben, der Bericht von heute.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## mistertom52070 (8. Mai 2009)

aber der 9. Mai ist richtig oder? Im Zeitungsartikel steht nämlich 10.5.!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Mai 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> aber der 9. Mai ist richtig oder? Im Zeitungsartikel steht nämlich 10.5.!!



9. Mai ist richtig!!!!

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## charmingsmile (8. Mai 2009)

hat jemand die GPS daten des Hassbergsprints und des Hassbergritts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Mai 2009)

charmingsmile schrieb:


> hat jemand die GPS daten des Hassbergsprints und des Hassbergritts?



Hi 
schau doch mal in Posting 53

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## flocu (9. Mai 2009)

Schön wars!


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. Mai 2009)

Hi Speedbone&Team

super wars, schade dass es am Freitag noch einmal geregnet hat und ihr einen Teil der Trails raus nehmen mußtet, trotzdem Spaß hats gemacht.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Mai 2009)

Hi Speedbone,

super gute Veranstaltung und sehr gut Organisiert 

Jetzt müssten nur noch die Ergebnisslisten einlesbar sein 
Bringt das doch schnellstens noch auf die Reihe, oder stellt die doch auch hier mal ein 

Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

die Ergebnislisten sind im INET

http://www.tria-hofheim.de/ergebnisse-09.htm

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## mistertom52070 (11. Mai 2009)

War wirklich ein schönes Rennen, schade, dass es so wenig Bilder gibt. Ich hab ein paar vor dem Start gemacht.


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Mai 2009)

und hier für alle die kein HT haben ein kleiner Bericht


http://www.hassfurter-tagblatt.de/index.php?id=1529&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=17939&tx_ttnews[backPid]=1528&cHash=79f8530902

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute
und wer noch ein paar Bilder sucht

http://www.mainpost.de/_/tools/diaview.html?_CMTREE=38888&_CMBILD=


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Speedbone (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen


Erstmal Besten Dank ! Auch uns vom Org-Team hat es Spaß gemacht !

Leider hatten wir auch dieses Jahr wieder ein paar Meinungsverschiedenheiten mit den Forstamt....was dazu geführt hat dass wir am Freitag noch 5 Singletrails aus der Strecke heraus streichen mussten! 

Für das Rennen 2010 haben wir bereits die Zusage des Bürgermeister aus Hofheim , dass wir den Stadtwald (Bettenburg bis kurz vor Königsberg) nutzten dürfen. Hier hat das Frostamt Bayern nichts zu melden. Wir sollten also für 2010 eine schöne technische Strecke hinbekommen , lasst euch überraschen. Infos folgen!

Für alle die noch ein mal Rennluft in Hofheim schnuppern wollen 26 Juli Tria Hofheim , hier können sich auch die MTB`ler mal beweisen 

Also viel Spaß pannen und sturzfreien Sommer!


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Mai 2009)

Hi Speedbone,

noch einmal Besten Dank, war eine super Organisation. Wenn alles hinhaut werde ich im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei sein.
Richtung Goßmannsdorf gibts ein paar schöne Trails 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

